# Long Term Effects of Malnutrition



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

I recently purchased a small Patricia that appeared to be undernourished and possibly in distess. When I brought it home, it would not hop and appeared weak. First, I put it into a 2.5 gallon quarantine tank and dropped fruit flies right in front of it (flies coated with Herpative and calcium/vitamin D powder. The first day only got four flies down it. The second day, it was doing better and would actually stand and look at fruit flies. It moved one frog length a fly and ate about six that day. By the third day, it was up and moving around. I got excited and took it's picture (see first photo below). I have had the frog for a week now, and it appears to be doing well. It is now also eating Springtails.

Can anyone tell me about the any long term effects of my frog's weakened condition? Is there anything else I should be doing to improve her health? Also, can anyone estimate her age based on the photo? 

The first two photos were taken three days after I got the frog. The third photo was taken a week later.

Thanks.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't really answer your question, but your frog looks really healthy.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I am very happy with it's progress. It has a nice personality,and is always out and about.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Try pulling some fruit fly larvae (maggots) from a culture and offering those. Sometimes they'll take them and sometimes they won't. If he'll take them, they are nice and fattening. Good for skinny frogs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Often amphibians can undergo what is called compensatory growth and recover to the proper size when provided with adequate nutrition and vitamins. 
Keep in mind that conditions which foster sexual maturity could be a cause for reduced adult size as once the frog reaches sexual maturity, growth slows down significantly as resources are directed away from growth to reproduction. 

Ed


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I recently adopted a malnourished Tinc. It was the size of a 5 month froglet, for being a full year old. I fed him dusted flies, microfauna, and maggots. After 3 months, he has gotten back to a healthy full size.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks again. I have been reading the forum for days. Everyone is so helpful. It is nice to know if I get in a jam everyone is out there.


----------

